# Train Show Kingston, NY



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well for all you guys that live in the Northeast, on your way home form the ECLSTS Stop by the Spring Model Train show in Kingston N.Y. On Sunday March 23rd 2014 to get a full weekend of Model Trains and fun. Bigger, and better than ever.


All new Layouts, many more new vendors and we will have the New G Modular layout with Round house there for it's 1st appearance.



Location Murphy Center 467 Broadway..... Next to Rite Aid Pharmacy Kingston, NY 12401 United States Times 10 am To 4 pm Admission Fees Adults $6.00 Children under 12 $1.00 Description


Largest Model Train and Hobby Show in Ulster County N.Y. 11,000 Square feet of : *Operating Layouts *Dealer and Vendor Tables *Model Train Exhibits *Modular Layouts *Large Scale Garden Railroad Train Display *Railroadiana *A Toy Train set Raffle *Food and Refreshments on Premises *Bring the Family for a FUN FUN FUN Day of Model Trains Directions


TAKE I-87 (THRUWAY) TO EXIT 19. THEN TAKE TRAFIC CIRCLE TO I-587. FOLLOW TO BROADWAY, STAY ON BROADWAY, PASS UNDER THE RAILROAD TRACKS (CSX RIVER LINE), THEN AT NEXT LIGHT GO STRAIGHT THRU AND THE SHOW IS A HALF A BLOCK AHEAD ON THE RIGHT.


Contact Information Email [email protected] Or our new web site at http://kingstontrainshow.com/


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I will be there after east coast, on our way home !*


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

We are going too stop by on the way home from the ECLSTS. Look forward too it. 

Boo


----------

